# Rookie!



## Jake2150 (Oct 19, 2020)

Just dug up a couple hundred bottles in sea coast NH. Can you recommend a publication that would help identify and assess? Or recommend local expertise Thanks


----------



## embe (Oct 19, 2020)

That looks like fun!  Sorry don't know any collectors in that area, but someone having a look is probably your best bet, whether locally or posting a few good pics on this site for opinions.  I see at least a couple that stand out.  Welcome to the site by the way.


----------



## Amberdawn.84.ac (Oct 19, 2020)

wooooowwwww.  What a freaking find.  That's awesome.


----------



## martyfoley (Oct 19, 2020)

Oh Jake, what a motherlode!


----------



## nhpharm (Oct 20, 2020)

I can give you a good idea on any of the New Hampshire marked stuff...shoot me some photos (brandondewolfe@hotmail.com).  I collect New Hampshire stuff.


----------



## Jake2150 (Oct 20, 2020)

nhpharm said:


> I can give you a good idea on any of the New Hampshire marked stuff...shoot me some photos (brandondewolfe@hotmail.com).  I collect New Hampshire stuff.


Will do! Thanks


----------



## Jake2150 (Oct 23, 2020)

Here is sum total of NH marked bottles from last week


----------



## CanadianBottles (Oct 23, 2020)

Wow you did great!  I think I can spot a few early ones in there, is that a historical flask down in the corner?


----------



## glassdigger50 (Oct 24, 2020)

Looks like some nice bottles in there, how about some more photos.


----------



## Jake2150 (Oct 24, 2020)

glassdigger50 said:


> Looks like some nice bottles in there, how about some more photos.


I’m on it tomorrow!  With any luck they won’t upload sideways


----------



## Jake2150 (Oct 25, 2020)

these guys are corked with daubers? Far right still has mystery white contents. Any idea on what they might hold?


----------



## Jake2150 (Oct 25, 2020)

No embossing. Interesting glass


----------



## Jake2150 (Oct 25, 2020)

Two nice Warner’s, a beat up insulator and mystery bottle. Grasse D St Amant & Sons. Don’t know if that one is common or not


----------



## Jake2150 (Oct 25, 2020)

Inks! And FP Adams & Co with a bent neck.


----------



## Jake2150 (Oct 25, 2020)

Here’s the stoneware. Almost had a bean pot, got aggressive and broke it


----------



## Jake2150 (Oct 25, 2020)

Got some pottery. Most was broken


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 25, 2020)

The broken bean pot may be a spitoon or chamber pot? Nice finds. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 25, 2020)

Here's your first pic not sideways.


----------



## yacorie (Oct 25, 2020)

You working on the sea coast reliability project?


----------



## Jake2150 (Oct 25, 2020)

yacorie said:


> You working on the sea coast reliability project?


No but I’m familiar with it. Are you local to area? I live in southern Maine


----------



## yacorie (Oct 26, 2020)

Jake2150 said:


> No but I’m familiar with it. Are you local to area? I live in southern Maine


No but I work for the company - thought maybe you found them during one of the excavations


----------



## GritsGal (Oct 28, 2020)

did I misunderstand you, that you said you dug them all up at the same time?


----------



## Palani (Oct 28, 2020)

Nice load did you get all of it?


----------



## Jake2150 (Oct 28, 2020)

GritsGal said:


> did I misunderstand you, that you said you dug them all up at the same time?


----------



## Jake2150 (Oct 28, 2020)

full disclosure
The bottles were dug over three days while excavating a foundation. Some were dug mechanically, others I would chase a seam of an old dump with a shovel. A lot of bottles and pottery got or were broke unfortunately . I did the best I could to save what I could.


----------



## Jazepeters (Oct 29, 2020)

Jake2150 said:


> View attachment 213335 Just dug up a couple hundred bottles in sea coast NH. Can you recommend a publication that would help identify and assess? Or recommend local expertise Thanks


Wow! Thats amazing.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Oct 29, 2020)

Jake2150 said:


> View attachment 213535
> these guys are corked with daubers? Far right still has mystery white contents. Any idea on what they might hold?


Most likely held mucilage of some sort.


ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ArmyDigger (Dec 23, 2020)

Bro what a haul what part of the seacoast I live in Hampton


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Dec 24, 2020)

Did I see a bunker hill jar in the first photo?


----------

